# Beating the heat



## voodoocat (Jun 12, 2006)

Got the little guy a swimming pool today.  It was only 112 :greenpbl:


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 12, 2006)

Awwwww He's getting SO big. Good to see him staying cool. Did you and the Mrs jump in as well?


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

Awwww his facial expressions are priceless:mrgreen: How old is your cutie?


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 13, 2006)

ElectricHarmony said:
			
		

> Awwww his facial expressions are priceless:mrgreen: How old is your cutie?


He's going to be 2 in September


----------



## Corry (Jun 13, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> He's going to be 2 in September



HOLY CRAP! *sigh* and to think, I still remember the pregnancy photos.


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 13, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> He's going to be 2 in September


 
Ooooh the terrible twos! Have your camera ready at all times:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 13, 2006)

Awww! 

112*? Wow! Where do you live, Arizona? 

Jake


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, I guess you do lol.


Jake


----------



## NeoMikel (Jun 14, 2006)

hahaha nice!

I feel your pain!  I lived in Mesquite, Nevada where it gets real hot too. Now I work about 30 minutes away from it... outside.. so I'm dyin' here!

Nice shots


----------



## malachite (Jun 14, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Got the little guy a swimming pool today.  It was only 112 :greenpbl:



And I wonder why I'm not homesick   Love the 1st pic, good capture.

Come August, when you've run out of sweat, you guys should come out for a long weekend. We can throw "Mr. Jr Attitude" in the ocean and see if we can't get that expression out of him again.

Michael..........


----------



## Alison (Jun 14, 2006)

His expression in the first just cracks me up


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 14, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> His expression in the first just cracks me up


 
got to agree


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 15, 2006)

malachite said:
			
		

> And I wonder why I'm not homesick   Love the 1st pic, good capture.
> 
> Come August, when you've run out of sweat, you guys should come out for a long weekend. We can throw "Mr. Jr Attitude" in the ocean as see if we can't get that expression out of him again.
> 
> Michael..........


We might go to San Diego in the next few weekends.  You guys up for a Sea World or Zoo meetup?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 15, 2006)

OMG, his expression and stance in that first photo is _priceless_!!


----------



## malachite (Jun 15, 2006)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> You guys up for a Sea World or Zoo meetup?


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------

